# Dometic RM 2811,



## roygator86 (Oct 22, 2015)

frig freezes everything, changed thermistor, tested heat element, still goes down 20 degrees even on the lowest setting, what can I check next


----------



## sanches676783 (Aug 22, 2016)

*entspannungsmusik download* - *canciones*


----------



## C Nash (Aug 22, 2016)

Have you tried moving the thermistor sensor on the fins?


----------

